# NYS Buckwheat Honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A customer of a customer of mine is looking for some New York State Buckwheat Honey. Does anybody have any? And I don't mean waxmelter honey, either. Only the real stuff need reply.

Thanks,


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Mark ..no one I know has any left...Rick


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Mark ...Try Earl Downes, he usually has some or will have some later this year but get it early he ran out last year. His Phone is (315) 497-0549. You might know him ?...Rick


----------

